# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  HGH experience

## dandish

Hello all. . .
How are you today/tonight? (hope you are good :Big Grin: )


I'm a medical student and I've done butload of research on bald pattern. So far I know that no sure fire treatments are out there, but there are things like Minoxidil, Finpecia or perhaps P.R.P . . . but recently I've got my hands on some papers about patients taking Human Growth Hormones (H.G.H).
Sooooo
I have injected myself with 4 of those in a week. Right now I have excessive hair loss  :Frown:  (guess it caused thyroid problems)

Now my question is:
Did anyone took H.G.H and what/how was the results?


And hey, thanks in advance (:

----------


## BaldinLikeBaldwin

I've heard about it but don't know anything about its results..

there are other peptides though for hair rejuvenation like thymosin beta 4, there's a thread about it here on the forum

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

Where is your excessive hair growth occuring?

----------


## dandish

In the crown area.

----------


## topcat

Why in the world would you inject yourself with HGH and jeopardize your health?

----------


## Davey Jones

> Hello all. . .
> How are you today/tonight? (hope you are good)


 Fantastic.  Slept really well.  Thank you for asking.  How are you?




> I have injected myself with 4 of those in a week. Right now I have excessive hair loss  (guess it caused thyroid problems)


 As always, I hate to be a hater, but you're a medical student who would say "I have injected myself with 4 of those in a week"?  Four of those?  What the heck does that mean?  Get your head straight, man, before they kick you out of med school: how many iu/injection and at what interval?

----------


## Davey Jones

Some food for thought:




> I'm 40 and come from a folicley challenged male line, my brother who is 18 months younger than me, so I use him as a guide is 40&#37; without hair, several years ago looking at photos my hair was very thin and receding rapidly, I've been on hgh for several years, trying various levels. For me now 1iu per day 5 on 2 off has worked miracles, I up the dose to 2ius as pct. I can honestly say that after about 6 months at this level dramatic improvements to my hair became noticeable to everyone I know, to the extent several people assumed I'd had a hair graft of some sort. Now 2 years on and I have more hair on my head than ever before in my life...


 He went on to talk about how some of the color in his hair also returned.  That's not really relevant to us.  That just takes a trip to the Walmart men's hair dye section.  We've got bigger fish to fry.




> HGH made my hair grow a few years ago. I just started it again and it's too early to tell if it's happening again. Propercia (finasteride) worked great but made it very easy to store fat, especially around the midsection. The ******* brands of minoxidil are my favorites. They have a 15% solution that is working well for me since I stopped propecia.


 It's hard to make much of this one without more details, but it is what it is.

--------------------------

It is impossible to say what's happening (if anything at all) without knowing those people.  I'd also be concerned that a typical HGH cycle is usually only "as long as is affordable."  That might not be "as long as hair needs" for most people.  Does anyone here have more first hand knowledge?  Don't tell me no one here has done a little HGH (besides OP).

----------


## dandish

> Fantastic.  Slept really well.  Thank you for asking.  How are you?


 Not bad, not bad. thanks for asking!






> As always, I hate to be a hater, but you're a medical student who would say "I have injected myself with 4 of those in a week"?  Four of those?  What the heck does that mean?  Get your head straight, man, before they kick you out of med school: how many iu/injection and at what interval?


 Well, English is my third language and I was TRYING(maybe failing) to put it as simple as possible. I meant 4 packets of Somatic HGH (r-hgh / 4iu) every two days.
Anyways. . .
Kids, don't try this at home!

----------


## TotallyScrewed

deleted

----------


## NOhairNOlife

So has there been an link to HGH and hair regrowith?

Is it possible why Sylvester Stallone and Arnold Schwarzenegger have kept their hair. Because they used and continue to use HGH?

----------

